# Another possible solution...



## DImaH (May 8, 2012)

I've had what I've dtermined (myself , no other involvement ) that I've had IBS since 14years old. I've tried many advices- carb elimination (helped a lot), stress removal (helps but hard to manage).The biggest difference came 1year ago. Being a recreational powerlifter, I've decided to shed some adipose tissue (fat







, it is related so hang on !! ). The new view on how to do this efficiently eliminated from the following resource http://www.leangains.com/p/bio.htmlBasically what is suggested for the maximum weight loss (while retaining muscle mass... yah hold on !) is to have some FASTING periods during the day. I've gone as far as eating once every day (24h). Yes, it goes against the modern medical profession suggestion to have many small meals during the day but, this is not sustainable and had not worked with me. Once I've let my gut rest for more than 20h for couple of weeks, all the symptoms were gone (plus much of my body fat). I thing some of us are not adapted to irritate our digestive system every couple of hours... again my diet was mostly vegetables and meat (mostly stirr fry, more steam fry actually). Try this, eating once a day, the first week will be hell as most of us will feel huge hunger by lunch time... live through it for a few days and the change will be amazing.


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ironically I read this article about the fasting. It mentions this under "Diet can play a role..."http://altmedangel.com/ibs.htm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is true that every time you eat the intestines get more active.The balance usually is if you can find small meals that only cause a small reaction and the big reaction from the big meal once a day isn't so big it it unbearable.For a lot of people the unbearable isn't the being hungry for hours, it is that the diarrhea from a full day's worth of food in one sitting means 2 days worth of diarrhea within a short time after eating. You have to find what works for you, and that will allow you to function, and get enough calories to maintain a healthy weight.Unfortunately for some IBSers they get in a fast-feast cycle that gets unsustainably long fasts and really disorders their eating making them even more reactive when they finally do give in and eat, which makes them fast even longer the next time.The issue usually is where is your tipping point. Can you eat 300 calories without setting off the gut? If so eating six 300 calorie meals a day may make more sense than a single 1800 calorie meal that has you on the toilet for several hours. If a huge meal doesn't bother you at all but only the frequent eating does well then that pattern works for you. The big thing is whatever pattern works it has to be sustainable and get all your nutrient and calorie needs in.


----------

